# Forum More Stuff At the end of the day  Something for all DIY's.

## Bros

Freight would be extra but I sure someone will find one of these handy.

----------


## r3nov8or

Good fun  :Smilie:

----------


## commodorenut

Very clever.  Guess they're taking the mickey out of Harbor Freight.

----------


## Smurf

Trouble is, some of the stuff actually sold is alarmingly close to that lot....

----------


## PlatypusGardens

:Rofl5:  
Love it all

----------


## johnc

Cordless hammer is a corker, however like Smurf a lot of that stuff is pretty close to the offers that arrive regularly in a mail box near you.

----------


## Cecile

OMG I shrieked right out loud at the Mohel's knife and its description, and the carpenter's Dreidl.  Do you guys know what a Mohel is, or Dreidl?  I'm still giggling at these. 
Love me some satire!   :Rofl:

----------


## johnc

Must admit the names didn't mean anything at first but a Google search made me wonder if there is a Rabbi somewhere having a good chuckle.

----------


## r3nov8or

Mohel. Oh dear. Google it and click Images. Some 'controversial' 'ritual' behaviour there... 
Thanks Cecile. Some things you can't unsee!   :Smilie:

----------


## PlatypusGardens

> Cordless hammer

  Already been done  :Rofl5:

----------


## Cecile

Sorry, boys.  I didn't mean to make you cringe.   :Eek:

----------


## Bros

> Sorry, boys.  I didn't mean to make you cringe.

  You never know what they might get up to here.

----------

